# please tell me some foods that i can give to my baby mollies?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

i want to know some good foods for my baby mollies.name me all those you know?please tell me those which are especially available at the pets store?


----------



## Steven768 (Jan 22, 2009)

*fish food*



sam9953012690 said:


> i want to know some good foods for my baby mollies.name me all those you know?please tell me those which are especially available at the pets store?


well i just recently had guppies and swordtails and i fed them all and all survived on "Brine shrimp Flake its really fine and no worries with other fish as had pregnant swordtails in the breeding tank and all got on well also fed live daphnia and bloodworn once a week too hope that helps


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Plecocaine is awesome food for all fish.but not available at your local pet store.


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

what is plecocaine?????


i gave my fry normal flake but 3 to 4 times a day to increase growth faster, have had 20 guppys for 2 months and they are almost at full size... and about 100 platys and mollys.....

i also give them live brine shrimp and blood worms

i have heard live food is best for babys.. but dont bother with the worms they are too big for fry and wont touch them.. i found them a few weeks later when i vaccumed in the bottom of my bucket.....

with the flake you need to put it in a plastic bag and just rub your fingers togetheer and it will break down the food to dust almost that is perfect for them....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

check the "you have heard of it" thread in the for sale section..


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

why couldnt you just tell me in here, not sure there was any need for me to have to go looking for another thread.


----------

